# [April Fools] Should (insert your name) be banned?



## MMiz (Apr 1, 2008)

This is the first of the many upcoming democratic EMTLife.com bannings!  Place your vote today, and then reply with why you do or don't think the member should be banned.

*YOUR VOTE COUNTS!

 Person #1: (Your name here)
Reasoning:* Since first joinning EMTLife, 1: (Your name here) has always been a pain.  1: (Your name here) won't stop insulting other members and causing fights.  Quite honestly, we've never received more complaints about any member.  There are some members that are an asset to our community, but I don't believe that [you] is one of them.  It's not what I think though, it's now a community process, and the fate of 1: (Your name here) is in your hands!


----------



## skyemt (Apr 1, 2008)

sure, why not... BAN HIM!!!


----------



## makphisto (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, he's nothing but a troublemaker!


----------



## Emt /b/ (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, go for it. I'm smarter than all you raggedy old people anyway. 

kthxbye


----------



## skyemt (Apr 1, 2008)

nothing but trouble... get rid of him!


----------



## apagea99 (Apr 1, 2008)

Haha! I am a HUGE trouble maker! Ban me while you have the chance to vote on it! I even voted for myself


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Apr 1, 2008)

This will then be my final post on this forum.

Cheers...


----------



## makphisto (Apr 1, 2008)

Emt /b/ said:


> _Last edited by MMiz : Today at 09:33 AM. Reason: You'll thank me later _
> kthxbye



Haha, I read what you wrote before you made your edit.  I LOL'd.


----------



## colafdp (Apr 1, 2008)

i agree....ban me


----------



## ruffems (Apr 1, 2008)

*amazing*

Wow, I had no idea I was a troublemaker since I've never posted here before but go ahead and ban me.  Ban ban ban me.  I'll just be back.  I'm like groundhog day that never ends.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 1, 2008)

Ruff, stop stealing my thunder!


----------



## ruffems (Apr 1, 2008)

JP  now now, don't get your knickers all in a bundle.  I have asked all my friends over in the other ems based web sites to come register on your site, vote on my being kept or kicked off the island here and go from there.  

  JP,  If you think that I'm a troublemaker with only 2 posts to my name you aint seen nothing yet.


----------



## Jango (Apr 1, 2008)

*Huh?*

Why should I be banned?  Is there a Trekkie fan that doesn't like Star Wars?


----------



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thats funny how do you make it name whoever as the one to be banned?


----------



## jrm818 (Apr 1, 2008)

"We have found a witch, may we burn her?...Burn Her! Burn Her! Burn Her!"

oh wait....you said "ban" not burn....darn....:sad:


----------



## MMiz (Apr 1, 2008)

364 days a year this forum is all work and no fun.... today is *my* day!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Apr 1, 2008)

D@mn.  y'all are harsh.  Not even 20 minutes and the whole site wants to ban me.  Sheesh.  See if I make a silly rules violation again. 
. . . . . 
Oh, wait.  Just looked at the timestamps.  Guess that was about two hours.  Ok, that's not too bad.  Only THREE FOURTHS want to ban me.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 1, 2008)

jrm818 said:


> "We have found a witch, may we burn her?...Burn Her! Burn Her! Burn Her!"
> 
> oh wait....you said "ban" not burn....darn....:sad:


Obligatory 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp_l5ntikaU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ruffems (Apr 1, 2008)

ban him ban him   take out the ban stick


----------



## EMTMandy (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah pain in the neck, that's 'fo 'sho.


----------



## Jango (Apr 1, 2008)

I think we forgot what day it is today....good one Matt....you had me going.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Apr 1, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Obligatory


I'm not dead yet!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Apr 1, 2008)

Jango said:


> I think we forgot what day it is today....good one Matt....you had me going.


I think I was the first to catch it in the EMTLife 2.0 upgrade with the new company name, UP Yours, and I got to be the lucky one for the ban thread.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 1, 2008)

Jango said:


> Why should I be banned?  Is there a Trekkie fan that doesn't like Star Wars?










 Well, the internet is for... (Visually safe, but the content might be bad for work [explicit topic, not words])


----------



## wolfwyndd (Apr 1, 2008)

JPINFV said:


>



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!  

I almost spewed my soda through my nose!!


----------



## enjoynz (Apr 1, 2008)

MMiz April fools day was yesterday!!!!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 1, 2008)

enjoynz said:


> MMiz April fools day was yesterday!!!!
> 
> Cheers Enjoynz


 
Maybe in New Zeland!  We still have 12 hours of it left here


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 1, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> Maybe in New Zeland!  We still have 12 hours of it left here



And we can do so much more in that amount of time.  LOL


----------



## piranah (Apr 1, 2008)

first of all...........i saw this and was like................:'(......what did i do.....?....and as i read on i saw a bunch of ppl saying ban him....and i was like.....wow...i hate myself...then i realized the date and thought........:Owow...im a dumb*ss.......


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 1, 2008)

wolfwyndd said:


> I'm not dead yet!



Are you mostly dead?


----------



## rescuepoppy (Apr 1, 2008)

*Banned*

Who wants to put up with that type of trouble I will just quit


----------



## rescuepoppy (Apr 1, 2008)

rescuepoppy said:


> Who wants to put up with that type of trouble I will just quit



APRIL FOOLS DAY  Ya'll aint geting rid of me that easy.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 1, 2008)

MMiz said:


> 364 days a year this forum is all work and no fun.... today is *my* day!



Hahaha this is great.


----------



## futureemt (Apr 1, 2008)

MMiz said:


> This is the first of the many upcoming democratic EMTLife.com bannings!  Place your vote today, and then reply with why you do or don't think the member should be banned.
> 
> *YOUR VOTE COUNTS!
> 
> ...




I'm confused....my screen name is futureemt too...and I haven't been on since Feb.....and I haven't insulted anyone.  Who are you talking about?


Donna


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 1, 2008)

MMiz said:


> This is the first of the many upcoming democratic EMTLife.com bannings!  Place your vote today, and then reply with why you do or don't think the member should be banned.
> 
> *YOUR VOTE COUNTS!
> 
> ...





> I'm confused....my screen name is *futureemt* too...and I haven't been on since Feb.....and I haven't insulted anyone. Who are you talking about?
> 
> 
> Donna




*Thought I was #1!*


----------



## Jango (Apr 1, 2008)

You got OWNED like the rest of us.....Happy April fool's day.....


----------



## Explorer127 (Apr 1, 2008)

hahaahahha


----------



## SC Bird (Apr 1, 2008)

Took me a while.....but that's a good one. 

-Matt


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 1, 2008)

Good one!  So, is it bad that the first thought I had was "leaves more time for me to study"?


----------



## Arkymedic (Apr 1, 2008)

MMiz said:


> This is the first of the many upcoming democratic EMTLife.com bannings! Place your vote today, and then reply with why you do or don't think the member should be banned.
> 
> *YOUR VOTE COUNTS!*
> 
> ...


 
You are kidding me right? What have I ever done to start a fight or to personally insult someone?


----------



## Arkymedic (Apr 1, 2008)

Arkymedic said:


> You are kidding me right? What have I ever done to start a fight or to personally insult someone?


 
He he he Happy April Fools Day everyone. I was quite pissed at first, but then I thought about it some more and figured out it was a joke. Just like the LDT to Dallas lol.


----------



## Jango (Apr 1, 2008)

So....how many people voted to ban themselves?  I voted against....


----------



## awhiting (Apr 1, 2008)

*good stuff*

had me for a second


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 1, 2008)

Meh, I figured that this was what I got for being outspoken at times...


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 1, 2008)

Very good, Matt; yes, ya got me.  On the other hand, life's a circle and Karma just is!  Happy AFD to y'all  =)


----------



## uscgk9 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice!!!!! I thought I did something to offend someone.....lol.


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 1, 2008)

got me....


----------



## oneluv79 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Banning me why?*

Okay, first off I have never did anything here that was in the less rude, mean, or un-tolerated to anyone I have only made three posts here and I have one ever sent one here about a book...And if I have been sooooo rude to anyone didn't someone (moderator) contact me first (by e-mail)....But if you need to "ban" me so bad...Please do it....(not one for April 1)

oneluv79 (herself)

And I'm not a jokey joke person.....


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 1, 2008)

*News flash! Airwaygoddess in CCU!!*

FLASH!!!!  Airway goddess now in CCU hooked up to Nitro and MSo4 drips, from shock of EMT Life.......
Up Date!!  Airwaygoddess is SOOOOO senting Matt a rubber chicken to beat him with!!  Very Funny Matt!!   Giving the ol' gal chest pain!!!  Sheech!!


----------



## eggshen (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice, real nice. I know I can be a bit of a pain from time to time but maybe, from time to time, have a little bit to offer. You know what the worst part of the whole thing is? I don't get to use my witty retort that I had lined up. I kept thinking, man....what about so and so? He's worse than me!!! That was clever, real clever. I would like to say payback is a mother but that would imply that I am capable of some method of internet payback. That, I will admit, is not something I am able to pull off. Well done.

Egg


----------



## gcfd_rez31 (Apr 1, 2008)

what is this???
i dont get it!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 1, 2008)

ems_rocks_91 said:


> what is this???
> i dont get it!


 
What is the date today?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 1, 2008)

Who is John Galt?


----------



## mikie (Apr 1, 2008)

I hate you guys.  

Great prank.  You had me going.  



I voted to ban myself

Furthermore, I don't like seeing the thread title every time I'm on the 'main' page!  It makes me thing it's real!


----------



## milhouse (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG you dont know how bad you had me going my heart like sank lol i was like WTF did i do lol 

good one though i would love to know how you scripted this!!!!!!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 1, 2008)

ems_rocks_91 said:


> what is this???
> i dont get it!


 
You have been owned by Matt, welcome to EMTLife!!


----------



## Anomalous (Apr 1, 2008)

Do I get my $74.95 back?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 1, 2008)

Anomalous said:


> Do I get my $74.95 back?


 

Non-Refundable.....thats our drinkin $$$   :beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Anomalous (Apr 1, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> Non-Refundable.....thats our drinkin $$$   :beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:



In that case I will donate $7495.00 to the EMTLife beer fund.  

Time: 2042


----------



## Amill (Apr 1, 2008)

Pretty good joke


----------



## nativeemt (Apr 1, 2008)

*This Is Nativeemt*

I rarely get on this website so i really don't know how i could be putting rude comments on this page.


----------



## Medic51 (Apr 1, 2008)

This is kind of funny lol


----------



## firecoins (Apr 1, 2008)

You guys aren't supposed to say its a joke *until* I have seen it! So does it change for everyone who logs in?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 1, 2008)

firecoins said:


> You guys aren't supposed to say its a joke *until* I have seen it! So does it change for everyone who logs in?



Yes, it will display your user name for you, my user name for me, and etc...  Everyone sees their own user name in the text.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 1, 2008)

hmm...interesting


----------



## firecoins (Apr 2, 2008)

If they only picked one person instead of everyone who logged in.  I would have been a good canidate to do this.


----------



## EMTgurl911 (Apr 2, 2008)

*oomg what the hell!! I hope this is a joke because this has me going and I don't know wat the hell I did*


----------



## Onceamedic (Apr 2, 2008)

what gave it away for me was the reference to "he" - otherwise - it all fit


----------



## kiwimedic (Apr 2, 2008)

HAHAHAH Classic! Took me a minute to figure out what this was.  Anybody want to treat my forum related tachydysrhythmia??


----------



## rayemtjax77 (Apr 2, 2008)

:sad:Ummm... What did I do?  I have only posted 4 items so far?  I have been on the site for less than 2 wks. :sad:  

Ok Nevermind.. I see it now.  LOL   DUH


----------



## emt 92591 (Apr 2, 2008)

MMiz said:


> This is the first of the many upcoming democratic EMTLife.com bannings!  Place your vote today, and then reply with why you do or don't think the member should be banned.
> 
> *YOUR VOTE COUNTS!
> 
> ...



UMM Thats Me And I Dont Know Whats been going on


----------



## MMiz (Apr 2, 2008)

This was one of the better April Fools pranks we've done over the years.  Now that's it's over, the thread is locked


----------

